# Bearing(s)or Tire(s)



## danaelk (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,
On my last outing of the season, I noticed a little different sound or vibration while towing my 17.5' Fourwinns. Since then, I've towed a couple of times between my house and my storage barn (1/4 mile on a county road). I never got over 30MPH and noticed in the side mirror that the trailer was bouncing a lot on a relatively smooth road.

Anyway, I won't be dealing with this for several months up here in MN but I wanted to have a plan. And by the way, I never did hear the "screaming bearing" noise.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2013)

Kinda sounds like a warped tired. Hard to say.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 7, 2013)

How is the air pressure in your tires? I noticed on my glass boat that I would get more bounce when they were under inflated.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Feb 7, 2013)

You might also have thrown a wheel weight so the tire is out of balance. There are a few things to check.


----------



## Angus (Feb 7, 2013)

If your rims are aluminum and the trailer sat loaded I wouldn't be surprised if your just low on air


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 7, 2013)

You might have busted a belt in the tire, look it over closely for imperfections.
Tim


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 7, 2013)

1. Check tires
2. Check springs
3. Get the tires off the ground and give um a spin


----------



## danaelk (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input. I'm gonna jack it up and repack (or have repacked) the bearings and give the tires a good "once over" while there off. 

Thanks again


----------



## cva34 (Feb 8, 2013)

danaelk said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I'm gonna jack it up and repack (or have repacked) the bearings and give the tires a good "once over" while there off.
> 
> Thanks again


sounds like a good move..My last simular ordeal was tire couldnt tell by looking though .Once you got them bearings repacked. Then there aint much left ..tire problem ...bent rim..outa balance a bunch..My last ordeal I jacked it up just enough to get clearance on tire and ground to rotate tire.It was so out of round that it would lock up in spots...cva34


----------

